# Masterpieces translated into English



## dreambound (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys! I just wonder what you think about librettos and lyrics of classical pieces being translated into English. I'm thinking about works like Mozart's Zauberflöte or Le nozze di Figaro, for instance, or Offenbach's Orphée aux enfers, and so forth.

(I hope there's no such topic already posted, at least, I couldn't find one.)


Honestly, I am planning to write my BA Thesis on something like this, and, besides asking people face to face, I would also like to use the internet as sort of a tool to figure out your own personal views.  I'd highly appreciate if you would include your nationality as well.
Thanks for all help!!!


----------



## dreambound (Jan 7, 2010)

I forgot to mention it's not about simply translating a work but also performing a piece and bringing it on stage in English, not in its original language.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm................ hmmmm............................. hmmm......................... <walks by the seashore with hands crossed behind his back>

Back in classical era composers from various nations wrote in italian because it was kind of international language. Now it has been replaced by english. Then why there is no such fashion, to write in language that everybody understands? It's much more simple and less lyric, that's why, heeeey!

So we have to give up the dream about international language of the opera.

Hmmm...... hm.......... hm.............. <keeps on walking until wanish in the distance>


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think there's an unfortunate prejudice against the lyrical possibilities of English. The fact is that it is _the_ largest language in the world in terms of vocabulary - more than 10 times the size of many other major languages. This offers an immense scope for wonderful poetry in music that should be utilised more often in modern compositions.

Having said that, I don't know if this is just me, but whenever English is sung, I have _no idea at all_ what is being said (I was born in England and English is my first language!). I just can't recognise a single word - it all sounds like a random concoction of vowel sounds, so I'd still need surtitles even if it was in my mother tongue. Therefore, I'd rather that pieces were just performed in whatever language they were written.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Polednice said:


> Having said that, I don't know if this is just me, but whenever English is sung, I have _no idea at all_ what is being said (I was born in England and English is my first language!). I just can't recognise a single word - it all sounds like a random concoction of vowel sounds, so I'd still need surtitles even if it was in my mother tongue. Therefore, I'd rather that pieces were just performed in whatever language they were written.


I find exactly the same. In my experience of live performances, it's actually _worse_ if they sing in English, because in the examples I've attended they usually don't show the sur/subtitles. So I end up straining unsuccessfully to pick out the occasional word (instead of merely glancing at the screen) and so actually miss more of the music. Of course it helps to ensure that one is thoroughly acquainted with the libretto beforehand, but sometimes life is too short.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw Humperdinck's Hansel und Gretel this Christmas at the MET. It was in English and quite beautiful.


----------



## dreambound (Jan 7, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I think there's an unfortunate prejudice against the lyrical possibilities of English. The fact is that it is _the_ largest language in the world in terms of vocabulary.


There is something to what you say.



Polednice said:


> Having said that, I don't know if this is just me, but whenever English is sung, I have _no idea at all_ what is being said (I was born in England and English is my first language!).


It's funny, I have recently run into a comment like this, someone stated that transalting librettos was absolutely a good idea as anyone speaking English can understand the strory, and someone replied: I'm as English as you can get, English to the core, and still don't understand a word! 

May I correct myself: there MUST be something to what you say.

_way off:_ How about contemporary pieces? Do you prefer them composed in English or in the old beloved languages of classical music, I mean, Italian, German etc. or in your own national language? Do you consider one more/less valuable than the rest at all?


----------

